# Pigeons and doves for adoption



## MaryOfExeter

If you're anywhere near these places and have room, perhaps you could consider adopting pidgies and doves in need?

*Florida*
3 Pigeons in Christmas - http://www.fallinpinesrescue.org/
7 White Ringneck doves in Tampa - www.tampabayparrotrescue.com
6+ Diamond doves in Royal Palm Beach - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16694246

*Kentucky*
2 Doves (diamond and ringneck) in Newport - http://www.adoptastray.com/

*North Carolina*
1 Homer in Morrisville - http://www.allcreaturesrescue.org
(and in case you're wondering, yes I was going to adopt Lola but never heard back)

*Virginia*
About 30 white homers in Middleburg - www.middleburghumane.com
1 Ringneck dove in Alexandria - http://www.alexandriaanimals.org/~awla/

*Ohio*
2 Ringneck doves in Cincinnati - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH435.html
4 Ringneck doves in Delaware - www.COFOAF.com 
1 Diamond dove in Akron - http://thebirdnerdsrescue.com
2 Ringneck doves in Medina - www.parrothope.org 

*New York*
2 Diamond Doves and 3 Ringneck doves in Brooklyn - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY803.html

*Illinois*
18 Ringneck doves in LaGrange Park - http://catnapfromtheheart.org/

*Michigan*
Doves in Saginaw - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI62.html

*Wisconsin*
2 Ringneck doves in Hubertus - www.centerforavianrehab.org
Several Ringneck doves and 4 Diamond doves in Neenah - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WI164.html

*Indiana*
2 Pigeons (one white homer, the other a fancy mix) and 9 Ringneck doves in Indianapolis - http://www.indyclaw.org/

*Pennsylvania*
2 Pigeons (one is a fantail) in Lucernemines - http://www.starfishtothesea.org/

*Missouri*
1 Fantail in Union - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO209.html

*Massachusetts*
4 Doves in Boston - www.mspca.org/boston
1 Dove in Dedham - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/arlboston.html
3 Diamond doves in Billerica - www.beaksandnoses.org
1 Dove in Marblehead - www.marblehead-animal-shelter.org
Several Ringneck doves in Methuen - http://www.mspca.org/ 

*Washington*
3 (maybe more?) pigeons in Pullman. They say homers but I say rollers. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WA30.html
1 Racer and a feral in Quilcene - centervalleyanimalrescue.org 

*Arkansas*
2 Ringneck doves in Juneau - www.ghspets.org
3 Doves in Fairbanks - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AK12.html

*Canada*
1 Fancy pigeon in Erin, ON - http://uppercredit.com/index.html
1 Pigeon in Vancouver, BC - www.spca.bc.ca/vancouver
2 Ringneck Doves in Oromocto, NB - www.oromoctospca.ca


Not to mention MANY pigeons in doves in *California*, mostly under Mickacoo's care.


----------

